# LED Dimmer für Wago



## Jannik146 (13 November 2016)

Hallo
Möchte das Dimmer Thema neu aufgreifen.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man am besten und nicht zu teuer LED Lampen per Wago dimmt?
Welche Lampen? Welche Klemme?
Danke Jannik


----------



## wolfi-sps (13 November 2016)

Hallo Jannik146,

bin gerade dabei meine Lampen zu dimmen. Nehme von Finder 15.11 das Dimmmodul Slave input 0-10V und die WAGO-Klemme 750-559 (4x 0-10V Out)
Leider habe ich die Finder noch nicht.
Hoffe das die Dinger am Dienstag kommen.

Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi-sps (13 November 2016)

Ach noch was,

Lampen habe ich von Osram.

OSRAM LED-Reflektorlampe GU10 dimmbar Superstar PAR16 / 5,5W - 50 Watt-Ersatz, LED-Spot, Abstrahlungswinkel 36° / warmweiß - 2700K

Wolfgang


----------



## Jannik146 (13 November 2016)

Hallo
Das sieht sehr gut aus.
Braucht man unbedingt den master von Finder 15.10 ?
Welche vorteile hat dieser..?


----------



## wolfi-sps (13 November 2016)

Den Master brauchst Du nicht - 0-10V kommen ja von der Steuerung.
Der wird nur benötigt wenn Du keine Steuerung hast.


Wolfgang


----------



## Jannik146 (13 November 2016)

Okay
Danke schonmal
Kannst ja mal schreiben wenn du die Modul hast...


----------



## wolfi-sps (13 November 2016)

Mach ich.

Wolfgang


----------



## Triox85 (13 November 2016)

Moin. 
Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Und ggf. die ansteuerung aus denn Programm inkl. Visu ...


----------



## wolfi-sps (13 November 2016)

Hallo Triox85,

wenn ich die Teile eingebaut und das PRG fertig habe melde ich mich.

Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2016)

Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl ist Dali-Bus eine interessante Lösung

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Jannik146 (17 November 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang.
Bist du mit dem Programm bereits fertig?
Welche Bausteine verwendest du?


----------



## Jannik146 (17 November 2016)

:lol: Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## wolfi-sps (17 November 2016)

Hallo Jannik146,

habe die Teile (Theben 15.11) heute eingebaut in Betrieb genommen. Schaut gut aus.
Verwende den Baustein "FbDimmerZweifachTaster" von Gebaeude_allgemein.lib .
Muss noch ein wenig optimieren (uiT_GeschwIn10telSec), aber sonst schaut es gut aus.
Habe einmal Halogenleuchten und einmal Dimmbare LED von Osram im Einsatz.
Muss nur noch die VISU auf mein Panel anpassen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Triox85 (21 November 2016)

Dann lass mal sehen. 
Bin auch am überlegen diese Lösung bei mir einzubauen.


----------



## wolfi-sps (22 November 2016)

Was willste denn sehen ?


----------



## Triox85 (22 November 2016)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Was willste denn sehen ?



Wie du die Visu gelöst hast und das Programm.
Ich suche wie gesagt auch eine Lösung für mein Projekt und deins klingt sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## wolfi-sps (22 November 2016)

Hallo Triox85,

so habe ich es gelöst - geht bestimmt auch eleganter.
Da bin ich noch am feilen 

Wolfgang


----------



## Triox85 (22 November 2016)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo Triox85,
> 
> so habe ich es gelöst - geht bestimmt auch eleganter.
> Da bin ich noch am feilen
> ...



Danke!
Schaut gut aus.


----------



## Elektricks (26 November 2016)

Welche Lampen und welchen Dimmer setzt ihr denn nun ein? Ggf. Vorschaltgerät, Treiber... Gibt's hier Probleme? Flackern, fiepen, brummen? Wie weit kann hrruntergedimmt werden?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi-sps (26 November 2016)

Hallo Elektricks,

Dimmer von Finder 15.11 Input 0-10V, Lampen von Osram GU10 LED Superstar PAR16 50 36° Dimmable

Wolfgang


----------



## Triox85 (26 November 2016)

Lampe Osram Parathom Advanved Classic A dimmbar E27
Kein extra Treiber notwendig weil alles in der Lampe verbaut ist


----------



## Elektricks (26 November 2016)

Super, danke. Und funktioniert alles ohne flimmern und brummen und sonstigen Begleiterscheinungen? Habe mit osram nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht in der Hinsicht... Kann aber auch am Dimmer liegen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi-sps (26 November 2016)

Kein flimmern, flackern und von dunkel bis hell dimmbar 

Wolfgang


----------



## Elektricks (26 November 2016)

Danke. Werde ich sobald wie möglich mal testen... Einen Dimmer von Finder hab ich schon hier 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## santacrews (28 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende zum Dimmen (egal ob LED oder Glühlampe) Thyristorsteller. Kaufe ich in der Bucht für ca. 15€/Stk. Einfach mal "4-20mA SSR" eingeben und fündig werden.
Angesteuert werden diese dann mit einer 4-20mA Analogausgangskarte.


----------

